# gravel patch



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

saturday is looking like light winds.Anybody feel like a close(6km return)paddle out to the gravel patch.heard a few small marlin have been coming out there???launch from burleigh


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

MARLIN?!?#%**#@!

Go you good thing! 8) and take your Camera!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I gotta say, I am really looking forward to this trip report.....winching the fish onto the yak. Mobile crane in street, fridge being built on front lawn. I have a feeling its going to be great :shock: :shock:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:

Edit: meant to say front lawn in Durban :shock:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Couta, 
sounds like a good trip out there,

do you know what else they regularly catch out there?


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Would love to Steven, but im heading to Melbourne for a few days from Friday. Im staying down at Tweed Heads for about a week from the 28/12/06 so if you want to organise a Cook Island or Kingscliff trip give me a call. Andrew looks like he's comming down at some stage.

Good luck with the Blacks, im hanging out to have a go at them.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

l am keen to give it a go, two of the guys at work went out yesterday for a few hours and landed one black marlin and a wahoo north of the gravel patch.
Last week they were out on a half day charter and landed two 35kg marlin on the gravel patch trolling skirts.
Dennis and his mates use to go out there years ago for spaniards
l'am excided


----------

